# Como encapsular tarjetas electronicas



## mariachy (Sep 24, 2009)

Hola a todos...

 les cuento...

hace tiempo me contrato una empresa de proyectos electronicos para que les desarrollara equipos para las nesesidade que ellos me fueran exigiendo, medidores de peso para camiones pluma, flechas led para carreteras, inversores de tension.. etc etc etc....

mi pregunta es la siguiente... 

estas personas me estan pidiendo las tasrgetas con proteccion contra humedad vibracion tiera polvo etc etc etc.... pero mi problema es que aca en chile porlo menos venden un encapsulante para targetas electronicas pero cuesta unos 500.000 pesos chilenos los 3,9kg del bendito encapsulante (unos 1000 usd) es carisimo, tendria que cobrarle a mi cliente el doble de lo que le estoy cobrando solo por el tema del encapsulamiento, y eso se escapa por lejos de las espectativas de el costo que tienen en pagarme la fabricacion de las targetas...

el tema es que se nesesita, pero es demasiado costoso... y no hay dinero para financiar eso...

busque en la red sin resultados... quizas alguno de ustedes conoce la forma...

Como se puede encapsular una targeta electronica decentemente pero a un precio que sea pagable??? alguien conoce alguna mezcla quimica o un producto que sirva para lo que nesesito?

muy agradecido por sus opiniones...

salu2 y gracias


----------



## capitanp (Sep 24, 2009)

Resina epoxi

Una *Resina Epoxi* o *poliepóxido* es un polímero termoestable que se endurece cuando se mezcla con un agente catalizador o "endurecedor". Las resinas epoxi más frecuentes son producto de una reacción entre epiclorohidrina y bisfenol-a. Los primeros intentos comerciales de producción tuvieron lugar en 1927 en los EE. UU. El mérito de la primera síntesis de una resina basada en bisfenol-a lo comparten el Dr. Pierre Castan de Suiza y el estadounidense Dr. S. O. Greenlee en 1936. El trabajo del suizo fue licenciado por la compañía química Ciba-Geigy, también suiza, que se convirtió rápidamente en uno de los tres mayores fabricantes mundiales de resinas epoxi, comercializándolas bajo el nombre de Araldite; aunque a finales de los años 90 abandonó ese negocio. El trabajo del Dr. Greenlee fue a parar a una compañía pequeña, que luego fue comprada por la Shell.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resina_epoxi


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 25, 2009)

Puedes probar stretch film (un plastico) para envolver las tarjetas. Yo he visto y protegen muy bien, en especial contra el polvo. Las resinas tienen el problema para darle mantenimiento a la tarjeta despues. Salu2.


----------



## mariachy (Sep 25, 2009)

stretch film... no lo conocia... como se conporta con humedad... el equipo donde ira montado el impreso sera lavado con hidrolavadora de vez en cuando...  ahi temo enormemente la presencia de agua...

capitanp muchas gracias por tu respuesta... efectivamente la resina es una buena opcion, una vez encapsule asi... pero la resina queda durisima... como acrilico... sin enbargo el precio ya es mas pagable.... si no encuentro otro metodo tendre que seguir asi nomas...

alguien conocera algun otro metodo???

gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 25, 2009)

mariachy: El stretch film es una pelicula plastica y por tanto repele el agua. Otra alternativa muy empleada es poner todas las tarjetas en un gabinete metalico con proteccion a la humedad. Esto es muy empleado en controles para maquinaria industrial de elaboracion de alimentos, bebidas y farmacos, los cuales se lavan con regularidad. Salu2.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 25, 2009)

stretch film es le film de cocina, es muy fragil propenso a culquier rajadura ademas la placa queda con aire adentro donde se puede condensar humedad, ademas el se adhiere asi mismo electroetaticamente, la perdida de la carga electrostatica hara que se suelte


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 25, 2009)

yo pensaria mas bien en meterla en una buena muy buena caja que cumpla con normas nema4x a no ser que ellos quieran necesariamente que sea encapsulado eso.

el problema del encapsulado es el mantenimiento que pues se perderia !!. tarjeta en falla o medio fallando, tarjeta a la caneca completa !!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 25, 2009)

Has pensado en el uso de barnis para madera.

Los hay de varios tipos, duresa y brillantez, recuerdo que existe una que forma una capa bastante gruesa, es algo espesa y transparente, lo usan en muebles que tienen un alto brillo -Ej: Pianos.

Otro método es usar Latex, existen latex liquidos y cuando este se seca queda como si fuera silicón.

Puedes usar también bolsas de plastico grueso, de aquellas que se usan para envasar al alto vacio. se chupan sbre cualquiér superficie y queda hermetica, a exepción de los cables que saldría de ella. - Esto último si sería un probemita. Me inclino ppor las propuestas de arriba.

k:


----------



## norikatzu (Sep 25, 2009)

en mi opinion yo comparto la idea de cronos. si quieres que la tarjeta sea reparable cuando falla, en ese caso mejor usarias silicona o silicon liquido, que es comunmente usado en sellado de acuarios ventanas y vidrios. cuando seca queda como una especide de caucho blando pero impermeable.


----------



## mariachy (Sep 28, 2009)

jejejej stertch film se llamaba... en mi pais se llama papel alusa jejeje igual no es mala idea, pero me suena mas a un metodo para usar en placas de uso propio a lo mas para algun amigo... pero para vender a una empresa me las tirarian por la cabeza jejeje 

lo que ellos me piden es encapsulado en un bloque de algo... segun yo.. no nesesitaria mantenimiento despues del encapsulado no?...

1.-son solo piezas electronicas y no mecanicas... ni reles ni interruptores ni nada
2.-al estar en un bloque las pistas no devieran oxidarse ya que no hay oxigeno
3.-una vez comprovado el cto y encapsulado las soldaduras tambien quedarian protegidas, contra vibracion humedad etc lo que disminuye la posibilidad de soldaduras frias
4.-la targeta en especial, solo es de señaletica, no maneja potencia, por lo tanto solo lleva leds y cosas por el estilo, y los perifericos a la placa son fijos, osea una vez conectados no se desarma ni se adapta, ahi se descarta posibilidad de que algun usuario le quiera conectar algo extra, el equipo se entrega cerrado

que cren, seria nesesario considerar el mantenimiento de la targeta???


esta es la idea...
http://img180.imageshack.us/i/01092009250.jpg/


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 29, 2009)

mariachy: es stretch film... y aunque los temores de capitanb son razonables en cuanto a la humedad,... todo depende de las condiciones... yo te lo sugeri porque he visto la aplicacion no solo con tarjetas electronicas sino con discos duros tambien... y el film es efectivo, en especial para el polvo. Una caracteristica de este film es que se autoadhiere y se pueden poner varias capas, etc. Me inclinaria tambien por la caja hermetica que dice elchavo. Bueno tu decides... Salu2.


----------

